# Big jig fish



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I got to the tiny farm pond today around 10:30 and stayed till like 3:30. I got 3 little ones on a lipless crankbait in chrome/blue back. Then I was using a reaction strike shad and I saw a big bass come and miss it. I couldn't get it to hit again so I kept moving. I put on a dirty jig with a megaclaw trailer and started dragging it on the bottom. I was just sloooowly turning my reel handle and I got an OK one. I threw it where the big bass hit and I got it. I think it's the same 21 in. that I got last year on a chatterbait in the same spot. She was full of eggs too. This was the best pic I could get.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There are lots of nice, little farm ponds in Wayne County. Nice fish!


----------

